# Is this a good deal?



## Nicktx27 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi everyone! Just wondering there is a guy selling a Mits WD-73833 with a new lamp in it for $2500 and it comes with a 4 year warranty. The warranty includes 2 free lamps and set replacement if anything goes wrong. He said he was willing to throw in a wooden stand with the deal. Is that a good deal. I thought it was high but it does have a 4 year warranty. What do you guys think?


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I would think the 4 year warranty with lamp replacement adds really good value, but you might not have to use it unless you watch a lot of TV (a huge amount). You might want to find out if his lamp warranty includes normal wear and tear or if it is just for premature lamp failure.

If you went with the WD-65833 which is 65" rather than 73" you could save at least $500-$700. They are practically the same other than the 8" difference in screen size.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Nope, I would go with a new display from a reputable seller. $2500 is quite high.
Is the person an employee from a store?


----------



## Nicktx27 (Sep 11, 2007)

No he lives in my town. Even with the stand an a 4 year warranty from a reputable company? The coverage covers normal wear and tear of lamps. so I wouldn't have to buy one for at least four years that seems to be a fairly good deal. He said I can come by and look at it to make sure it's to my standards. Could I get the same size and model type display with a warranty for that much or less?


----------



## Nicktx27 (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah but that 8inches is a big difference.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Are you sure that the warranty he is offering is valid? I would be concerned if he does not work in a store and is selling it privately.


----------



## Nicktx27 (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah he said it is from vann's.com and is transferable. I called vann's and they stated yes they can transfer the warranty but he has to initiate it.


----------



## Nicktx27 (Sep 11, 2007)

So I guess it's a fair deal so long as it's as like new?


----------

